
Ask HN: As a developer, how is your performance measured - ripitrust
Is it measured by how much code you ship, 
how many on-call problem you saved, 
or how much OT you willing to take?
======
kzisme
I'd be more interested in hearing how yearly/monthly/quarterly reviews are
conducted for different people.

------
lavay
how much you talk

~~~
kzisme
What do you mean by this?

~~~
lavay
I guess my anwnser is: Developer performance is messured badly.

To messure it well you need someone with good taste (which is had to find
developers often dislike other peoples code for no good reason).

From your 3 options its only on code you ship thats cared about. But its
quality and volume.

